# Any New Operating Systems In The Works?



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

Any new upgraded Operating systems in the works? I know others are out there but didn't know if anyone is bothering for our phones anymore?


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

You mean custom roms? As far as I know, the ones in the subforums here are the only that are currently active. Aside from Espresso or whatever at XDA, which I wouldn't recommend to anyone. I'm sure we'll see more excitement and changes when the ICS source drops. Most of our original Devs have already jumped to a different primary phone for many reasons.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

I imagine an ICS rom should be here soon enough

Sent from my Fascinate on CM 7.1 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nothingblooms (Jul 7, 2011)

Yummy


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

In fact I know for sure a couple developers are working on this as we speak... I won't name who so as not to induce a spamflood of epic proportions upon their inbox, but let's just say that it is in good hands


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

remicks said:


> In fact I know for sure a couple developers are working on this as we speak... I won't name who so as not to induce a spamflood of epic proportions upon their inbox, but let's just say that it is in good hands


ICS? Really? How, there is no source yet. To the beat of my knowledge the AOSP Devs that brought us things like CM7 and Vanilla AOSP have said that they aren't even bothering with ICS til official source is released. I just don't want to see anyone get their hopes up for something that is a good ways off. Also SDK Ports don't count.

Edit: this is if you did mean ICS. If you didn't then sorry for the misunderstanding.

Just another post made by a CM7 junkie.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> ICS? Really? How, there is no source yet. To the beat of my knowledge the AOSP Devs that brought us things like CM7 and Vanilla AOSP have said that they aren't even bothering with ICS til official source is released. I just don't want to see anyone get their hopes up for something that is a good ways off. Also SDK Ports don't count.
> 
> Edit: this is if you did mean ICS. If you didn't then sorry for the misunderstanding.
> 
> Just another post made by a CM7 junkie.


Right now people are attempting to port the sdk over until Google drops the source.

Sent from my Fascinate on CM 7.1 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Lol. Don't hold your breath on the sdk port. If enyo actually does get it to work it will likely be horribly nonfuncrional.

Before you go " but but the n1 has a working sdk port". It's widely accepted that the n1 rom has a leaked build making up most of it. That's not to mention that the n1 rom maker is using a google device and is competent.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

bobloblaw1 said:


> Lol. Don't hold your breath on the sdk port. If enyo actually does get it to work it will likely be horribly nonfuncrional.
> 
> Before you go " but but the n1 has a working sdk port". It's widely accepted that the n1 rom has a leaked build making up most of it. That's not to mention that the n1 rom maker is using a google device and is competent.


Took the words right out of my mouth. When JT and Team Hacksung or one of the established MTD Devs say they are working on bringing ICS to the SCH-i500 line. Then I will get excited. But not until.

Just another post made by a CM7 junkie.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

bobloblaw1 said:


> Lol. Don't hold your breath on the sdk port. If enyo actually does get it to work it will likely be horribly nonfuncrional.
> 
> Before you go " but but the n1 has a working sdk port". It's widely accepted that the n1 rom has a leaked build making up most of it. That's not to mention that the n1 rom maker is using a google device and is competent.


Wasn't talkin about enyo actually.

Sent from my Fascinate on CM 7.1 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Then I'm glad and maybe we do have a shot ;-)


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

I feel like the AOSP source will drop before we see anything personally, but that's just me. I definitely wouldn't mind seeing something functional before that.


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

I vote we all wait patiently and be pleasantly surprised when we get new goodies


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

jpaulwaite said:


> I vote we all wait patiently and be pleasantly surprised when we get new goodies


Yep. Hell we just got GB not too long ago. I'm still excited about that.

Just another post made by a CM7 junkie.


----------



## nimerix (Jul 11, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth. When JT and Team Hacksung or one of the established MTD Devs say they are working on bringing ICS to the SCH-i500 line. Then I will get excited. But not until.
> 
> Just another post made by a CM7 junkie.


JT is actually giving Enyo a hand on the SDK port


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

nimerix said:


> JT is actually giving Enyo a hand on the SDK port


JT answered his question on twitter, I'm not sure I'd go as far as saying JT is "helping" him.


----------



## nimerix (Jul 11, 2011)

akellar said:


> JT answered his question on twitter, I'm not sure I'd go as far as saying JT is "helping" him.


Check with him yourself, yo.


----------



## suppliesidejesus (Jul 4, 2011)

nimerix said:


> Check with him yourself, yo.


jt1134 regarding ICS,"I have better things to do with my time.

Like fapping."

So, uh, yeah. I'll wait for source and jt1134 to start (read: actually care and start) working on it, since he knows what he's doing.


----------



## GcDm2010 (Aug 19, 2011)

New ROMS = New toys for those of us with no money.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

suppliesidejesus said:


> jt1134 regarding ICS,"I have better things to do with my time.
> 
> Like fapping."
> 
> So, uh, yeah. I'll wait for source and jt1134 to start (read: actually care and start) working on it, since he knows what he's doing.


Yep. Couldn't have said it better.

Just another post made by a CM7 junkie.


----------

